# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Sony Xperia M2 được cập nhật Android 4.4.2 KitKat

## trangvanthao

*Sony đang là hãng đi đầu trong việc cập nhật phiên bản phần mềm cho thiết bị công nghệ. Sau khi lên đời cho Xperia E1, Sony hoàn thành xong nửa lời hứa còn lại của hãng khi bắt đầu tung ra bản nâng cấp Android 4.4.2 KitKat cho Xperia M2 tại nhiều thị trường.*

Cụ thể hơn, những người dùng sở hữu *Sony Xperia M2* tại Pháp, Ireland, Israel, Nga, Singapore và Thái Lan đang và sẽ nhận được thông báo nâng cấp trong vài ngày tới. Vì phạm vi mà Sony triển khai cập nhật cho Xperia M2 là phạm vi toàn cầu, do đó những smartphone ở khu vực khác cũng sẽ sớm được lên đời Android 4.4.2 KitKat.

Bản cập nhật Android 4.4.2 KitKat mang mã số 18.3.C.0.37 sẽ dành riêng cho model LTE - D2303, tức là phiên bản Xperia M2 sử dụng 1 SIM. Hiện tại vẫn chưa xác định được Xperia M2 Dual SIM đã được lên đời KitKat hay chưa.
Trong thời điểm mà chu kỳ ra mắt của smartphone ngày càng rút ngắn, việc Sony vẫn đảm bảo lịch trình cập nhật cho những sản phẩm tầm trung và giá rẻ khiến cho người dùng có cảm giác không bị bỏ rơi. Hy vọng từ động thái của hãng công nghệ Nhật Bản, các công ty khác sẽ học theo và hỗ trợ khách hàng tốt hơn.

----------

